# Peeling Paintwork 2006 Trigano Tribute



## walkerbike (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi
I have a major problem with the roof paintwork peeling on my Trigano Tribute. I have had it from new since 2006 and really looked after it. 
A commercial paint specialist tells me it is a problem that has arisen at point application. Fiat have been very unhelpful in their responsibilities and refuse to assist with the cost of repairs.
Has anyone else had this problem?
Have you got any suggestions on bringing pressure to bear on Fiat.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

Is it a standard factory finish or a converter paint job over white.

If its the converter changing the cab colour, then it is nothing to do with Fiat.

Suggest you just get the area blown in, should not be that eaxpensive, try a franchised 'come to the house' Chips Away man.

Peter


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello

On the Timberland Owners forum and in the Timberland owners club there have been a few owners who have had problems with this Fiat model. Some have had the work done and paid for by Fiat without a problem. Others have had difficulty getting the work paid for. I would try hard to get it paid for by Fiat. I am pretty sure I read somewhere that this has been recognised as a warranty problem. 

Motorhomer


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Sevel Paintwork*

The Murvi we owned briefly had exactly the same sort of problem as yours, and unsurprisngly the dealer did not want to know. In my view, the rook was damp when the paint was applied, and silver paint seems to be worst for not attching when there is any dampness.

Suggest you find a decent bodyshop who can handle it - ours was not particularly keen as it would have meant doing the whole roof, and it wouldn't have been cheap. (Their words - well it's a Sevel, what do you expect ?)

Smick


----------

